# Mushrooms turn hard?



## sergeantpepper (Jan 22, 2013)

When I buy mushrooms at home, they turn hard in the fridge in a couple of days. Anybody know why this would happen?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Probably related to refrigerator humidity and how they are packaged during storage.  Too dry and they dry up; too humid and they rot.  Mushrooms should be bought and cooked with minimal storage -- they just don't last very long.


----------

